# Feeding puppies



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

a friend of mine went to the vet. Long story short he said that the puppies were too skinny and to give the puppies as much as they want for 20 minutes and take the food bowl away after that. My friend replied "what if they want the whole bag?" His response was "Well then you are obviously not giving them enough food and you should up their amount."

uhhhh isn't it suppose to be that you give your dog the amount he needs and if he or she doesn't eat it in twenty minutes, then you take the bowl up ... .__.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG. Do you have any idea how much Duncan could/would eat if I just let him at it for 20 minutes?? :boom: Ummm.....not a good idea.

The vet should have said to up the amount your feeding by 1/4 or 1/2 cup and keep an eye on body condition....

ETA: Or better yet.....tell him to switch over to raw! Hehehehe. :laugh:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Considering Zailey can eat about 4 lbs of chicken in less than 5 minutes... she won't be getting 20 minuted of stuff-your-face time ever. Holy cow. 
I think picky eaters should be given 20 minutes to eat or not eat, and then food picked up... but to let a dog gorge for 20 minutes is not generally the answer!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How old are the puppies though? When I read it, I presumed they were really young, still with their mother.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

The other thing to consider is that maybe the puppies aren't underweight.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Nani said:


> The other thing to consider is that maybe the puppies aren't underweight.


This is what I was thinking! Puppies shouldn't be roly poly little balls, as cute as it is! They should be kept in the same body condition as adults- skinny, with ribs easily seen or felt depending on the breed. Fat puppies have added stress on growing bones. Its very possible the pups aren't underweight, given that the vet seems a little addled about how dogs should be fed. 

It makes me slightly sick to think of my dogs eating free for all for 20 minutes!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

These pups are now 11 weeks old. I can still feel their ribs easily but I need to tell her they always need to be easily felt because I do feel a pretty big change from when I first felt their ribs at 8 weeks old. Darn vet!


----------

